# Paxil - going cold turkey



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sick of being on meds. I haven't even talked to my doctor about it, but I'm going cold turkey starting today. I was on 20mg paxil/day. Can anyone tell me what to expect?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If what my sister said was true, you can expect a complete mindf*ck for a good week at least.

You might want to check out http://www.quitpaxil.info


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've missed 3 days before and on the 3rd day I think I began experiencing a bit of mindf*ck. Hehe. At least I'm not working for 2 weeks. I hope I'll be ok till after christmas at least. Hope I'm lucky and just get 'flu-like symptoms'. So the withdrawl fun begins.


----------



## Wrennie (Sep 12, 2005)

I've gotten "sick" of taking meds before and gone cold turkey quitting. I was okay for a few days and then all hell broke loose. I had terrifying physical symptoms and horrible psychological ones, worse than what I was ever taking meds for to begin with. I had to go back on just to be okay -even alone within my house. I would never do it again. It's not that hard to wien off them gradually if you really want to stop - and it's much less traumatic. I wish you the best, whichever direction you take.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Expect to feel nausiated and just straight up sick. You might feel various strong emotions for no reason. Its just an unpleasant experience. I was sick for about 1-2 weeks when i came off paxil. I had very horrifying nightmares too. Crying for no reason can also happen. Good luck. Since you are only on 20 mg, maybe it won't be as bad. You should taper down first though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Expect brain zaps.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

I cold-turkeyed too. I can't remember what I was taking (40mg I think). Anyways, after about 4-5 days of feeling ****ty I started shaking uncontrollably. That made me decide to taper. Also, I took quite a few different SSRI's/Effexor and they all made me want to quit them. I asked about a Tricyclic (Nortriptyline in my case) and it makes me feel better without making me feel "wrong" and without making me want to quit.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I totally, completely, entirely agree w/ Wrennie. Weaning off is the way to go. About the only SRI you could quit cold turkey is Prozac, and even that, I would probably do some degree of slow dose decreasing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh, Paxil will cause brain zaps something awful - I got them after going about 36 hours. It has to be tapered!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Been about 3 days since I last had some paxil. Still no noticeable withdrawl symptoms. I've actually been feeling pretty good.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Paxil withdrawal was horrible for me, even when I tapered it. I found the quitpaxil website to be very helpful.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

If I were to get brain zaps, how long would it take for them to stop if I took some paxil again?


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope that it all goes well for you... some people there is no problems... myself I didn't have such luck... but hopefully it will be fine for you...


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

----


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Paxil - going cold turkey*



andy1984 said:


> If I were to get brain zaps, how long would it take for them to stop if I took some paxil again?


About 15 minutes to a half an hour. That's my experience, at least.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was feeling a little light headed on and off today. Is this it? If this is the dreaded withdrawl I was worrying about then meh.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Some people don't have much of a problem with withdrawl. So you might just be lucky


----------



## KooKoo (Oct 11, 2006)

Do not quit cold turkey it was brutle for me .I quit cold turkey after taking 20 mg paxil for over 8 months. First few days i was ok but then came the zaps for couple weeks and worse anxiety for 2 months and dizziness it was ruff for me i had all types of weird feelings with my body.I definetly regreted going cold turkey until the effects finnally wore of but it took like six weeks maybe more.It Really sucked.

I dont want to scare you and maybe everyones different but i know paxil is one of the worst to get off as far as withdrawal symptons.I would wean off.Take your time.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I've heard of people going off Paxil cold turkey and I don't know how they manage. I tried to go from 30 mg to nothing and I felt really sick within a day or two. I felt like I had a really bad case of the flu and I could barely even stand up because I felt so dizzy. I decided to take 20 mg at that point, and all the symptoms disappeared within half an hour. It ended up taking me a really long time to get off Paxil. I started off at 60 mg and it took me three months to go off it completely. Even going from 7.5 mg to nothing didn't work. I had to take 7.5 mg every day, then every second day, then every third day before I was able to go off it completely.


----------



## daygo (Nov 2, 2006)

your in for the ****tiest time of your life....youll feel so hopeless those first couple days that youll wanna pop a couple but you gotta resist.....i would recommend taking some bong loads and doing something you love to take an edge off the temp. deppression


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well its been almost a week now... I guess thats it. Sounds like I've been really lucky. Actually there was no temporary depression, quite the opposite. Hmmm maybe its not completely finished yet, just got another little dizzy spell. But, meh, that was easy. Yay :boogie bye bye paxil.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't get too cocky. I have been cold turkey for couple of weeks before in the past. All ya need is one stressful turn in life and be prepared for a roller coaster ride.If I were you I would keep plenty of pills stashed somewhere for emergency. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Currently, I'm cold turkey but because of lazziness and not getting prescription renewed. Good luck.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I dare you to try this with effexor...


----------

